# Ways To Get Higher and Stay High Longer.



## Dapurp420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas! 

1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.

2. Bong!!! i think this one is obvious, bong rips get you ripped!!

3. and I also found that if your a heavy smoker like me actually quittin for a day or two will help you out. Your next hi will be better and last longer, But do you wanna wait? i never do


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2009)

Number 1. When you jog or play sports, endorphines are released so that is an extra boost to the weed. 

Number 2. Bongs are more efficient with the smoke than joints, so yah.

Number 3. I have no experience with that one... but it may link up with No. 1. Your body says, yeah...smoke!! endorphine release. maybe..

out


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 23, 2009)

1. A good Vaporizer will get you higher with the same weed. I don't care if other people say it doesn't work, or ti doesn't get you more high. its bs.
2. A friend told me that drinking water before exhaling a hit will get you higher. I've tried this and I think it works but I can't say for sure. If nothing else it helps you hydrate and helps avoid cotton mouth. Those reasons are enough for me.
3. Smoking after working out works fo sho.


----------



## 420man (Mar 25, 2009)

NewbieG said:


> 1. A good Vaporizer will get you higher with the same weed. I don't care if other people say it doesn't work, or ti doesn't get you more high. its bs.
> 2. A friend told me that drinking water before exhaling a hit will get you higher. I've tried this and I think it works but I can't say for sure. If nothing else it helps you hydrate and helps avoid cotton mouth. Those reasons are enough for me.
> 3. Smoking after working out works fo sho.


For me a bong or nice bubbler is the way to go. 1 hit gets me as high as if i smoked a joint or out of a bowl out of a straight pipe. Maybe i just havnt smoked out of the right vap or maybe i didnt do it right, but me and my friends all agree, after spending way to much money on diffrent vaps, they just dont get the job done like a good bong toke. Drinking water helps hold in the hit, but try other drinks, like green tea, it seems to sooth your throat a little better.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, try this next time...hit a bong and then quickly shoot some heroin... (jk) 

out.


----------



## spex (Mar 26, 2009)

blunts are were its at i always get so fryed when i smoke a blunt


----------



## tokinman (Mar 26, 2009)

eating slightly over ripe mango will f you up. ask ed had an article in cannabis culture about it. something about a chemical the slightly over ripe mango produces increases the high from pot..


----------



## FlipDV (Mar 26, 2009)

Seem to get higher if I'm taking constant rips, me and my buddy use to do this when we were in high school 
we would have like two pipes, both packed, One of us would hit one, take a decent rip, take a drag of a cig, exhale, as soon as you do that, cash the bowl, take a drag, exhale, take the second pipe right away, inhale, ect. That'd get us pretty headrocked/baked after


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2009)

FlipDV said:


> Seem to get higher if I'm taking constant rips, me and my buddy use to do this when we were in high school
> we would have like two pipes, both packed, One of us would hit one, take a decent rip, take a drag of a cig, exhale, as soon as you do that, cash the bowl, take a drag, exhale, take the second pipe right away, inhale, ect. That'd get us pretty headrocked/baked after


That's called oxygen deprivation!! 

out.


----------



## victozap (Mar 27, 2009)

I heard that Vitamin C inscreases your high becuase it bonds the THC to your brain for a longer time or something like that. So a big glass of OJ or some Vita C pills will get you higher for longer.


----------



## mj320002 (Mar 27, 2009)

I find that smoking more seems to get me higher most of the time. Also if my high start to subside a bit I can smoke more and stay high longer. I've studied these methods for many years and there is considerable evidence in favor of these practices.



victozap said:


> I heard that Vitamin C inscreases your high becuase it bonds the THC to your brain for a longer time or something like that. So a big glass of OJ or some Vita C pills will get you higher for longer.


----------



## bryandlr (Mar 27, 2009)

Bong Gets you high. vaporizer gets you higher. N if your desperate to get high take a resin hit


----------



## Bud Frosty (Mar 27, 2009)

*Take a deeeeeep hit off a fatty, hold it as long as you can, then have some asshole punch you in the chest and laugh at you.*

*High for hours lol*


----------



## Jagermaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Nobody else has tried asthma inhalers? Take a hit of off one of those before or after. Opens up the bronchial tubes and BLAM - wake up in a pizza box.


----------



## Pot (Apr 2, 2009)

When the high is beganing to wear, Smoke more weed and u will high again. This can be repeated to maintain a long high.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Apr 2, 2009)

Pot said:


> When the high is beganing to wear, Smoke more weed and u will high again. This can be repeated to maintain a long high.


 Keep doing that and you end up with a huge tolorance though.


----------



## Pot (Apr 3, 2009)

so every time i smoke my tolerance goes up eh?


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 3, 2009)

yea..........................


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Apr 3, 2009)

Pot said:


> so every time i smoke my tolerance goes up eh?


I ment if you smoke when your buzz is wearing off all the time then it builds up the tolorance quicker. At least it does for me.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 4, 2009)

tokinman said:


> eating slightly over ripe mango will f you up. ask ed had an article in cannabis culture about it. something about a chemical the slightly over ripe mango produces increases the high from pot..


That's funny, when I saw the title of this thread, I was going to come here and ask if anyone has heard this or verified it. 

Are mangos in season now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> That's funny, when I saw the title of this thread, I was going to come here and ask if anyone has heard this or verified it.
> 
> Are mangos in season now?


 yeah. here in hawaii, mangoes are just starting to flower. very early stages yet though....no mangoes yet, just flowers


----------



## NigguhRigguh (Apr 4, 2009)

As a bodybuilder who enjoys fine herb, I can definitely confirm that smoking after a good workout is the shit. Goes all the way back to Arnie tokin' after the '75 Olympia in Pumping Iron. On a serious note...I don't advise smoking before a workout, especially if you plan on using heavy weight. Get caught under a barbell on an incline bench and you'll know what i'm talkin bout.


----------



## juststartin (Apr 6, 2009)

play games with weed, u always end up fucked!


----------



## hotwheelszac (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Just Hold it in for as long as you possibly can

2. take a huge hit

3. Zong!

i combine all 3


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 6, 2009)

bong or vaporizer with kush and or hash and keif on top of every hit this gets me ripped cuz im not just smokin green im also smokin concentrated thc


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 7, 2009)

tokinman said:


> eating slightly over ripe mango will f you up. ask ed had an article in cannabis culture about it. something about a chemical the slightly over ripe mango produces increases the high from pot..


I finally got over to doing this last night. I'm not 100% sure it worked but I think it did. I didn't smoke all day and at 11 pm I and a friend demolished 2 mangos and smoked at 11:45. It kicked in really fast and I felt much higher then I should for like 30 minutes, then it seemed to go to just a normal high. I think it worked but for all I know it could have just been a placebo affect.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

"mangoes contain myrcene, which crosses the blood-brain barrier and transports thc across the barrier too"."increasing the amount of myrcene in the blood system results in more thc getting into the brain."............. excerpts taken from Q and A from Ed Rosenthal in article from cannabis culture mag


----------



## BisGrow (Apr 7, 2009)

forget all that workin out, quittin for a day, or any other random "gets you higher" theory.
IF YOU WANNA GET HIGHER,......WELL THEN LOAD ANOTHER BOWL BRAH!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2009)

ther is a thing called tolerance factor...no matter how dank your weed is..just like poison, if you take minute amounts over time and continuing to up dosage, your body will become tolerant to whatever it is your taking.....the best advicec would be to quit for a week, then you'll really get stoned ...


----------



## CutieCloner (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll just stick with the water bong (glass of course).. Deff. gets me toasted longer (Plus tastes yummy if you keep your piece clean). Blunts taste good but they leave so much resin on the end and they burn up more bud for the same effect and smoking the roach later. Yuck only as a last resort! Total waste of a good stash, and it's not worth smoking if a phat bong rip won't do the job.


----------



## kmkchronic (Apr 18, 2009)

playing baseballs wit a 3 people or more take a hit and hold in the smoke till the bong pipe/blunt comes back to u. and then u got the


----------



## be more curious (Apr 22, 2009)

Look out it might be DooDoo!


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Apr 22, 2009)

rotate strains. i usually have 3-5 types of shit and always mix it up. i never really build up tolerance and i smoke about 2-3 g's a day. oh and the other thing is smoke better weed. i mostly smoke kush


----------



## BLUNTBUSTA (Apr 22, 2009)

I think coughing works because you take in more oxygen.


----------



## librevivo250 (Apr 30, 2009)

be more curious said:


> Look out it might be DooDoo!



haha can ya feel meh?


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

A strike out, followed by a bowl hit, followed by a waterfall...does me wonders when im looking ta get liffffted


----------



## newarrival (May 2, 2009)

Try smoking in the shower. I think the steam opens up your pores and you get way higher


----------



## yayforme (May 6, 2009)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> 
> 1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.
> 
> ...


To 3, would that be your tolerence? I heard if your smoking everyday you'd have a higher tolerance. take a break and it goes down so next time the high would be better. Dont people take tolerance breaks all the time? pz


----------



## crimsn (May 6, 2009)

kmkchronic said:


> playing baseballs wit a 3 people or more take a hit and hold in the smoke till the bong pipe/blunt comes back to u. and then u got the


I used to do that but it doesnt work. THC is absorbed pretty instantaneously. all you are doing is allowing your lungs to soak up the harsh elements of whizzle. just trying to help!!!!!

I like to use a two person mini hookah. Cheap and two people can go at it instead a your lonesome!!! And you dont even know how much smoke youve just inhaled until you exhale and choke your fuckin head off!!!!!


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 6, 2009)

Every time I get and I laugh really really hard it feels like I get higher. It probably has something to do with endorphins.


----------



## monstrgonja (May 6, 2009)

that vitamin c shit is for xtacy


----------



## monstrgonja (May 6, 2009)

i agree with chronicsmoker i smoke about 2-3 grams a day also and there are some dank buds you can grow to a tolerance quick. as soon as i change strands i get higher. also dont wake and bake. get a good workout for 1 hour and then smoke


----------



## blueberry1 (May 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, try this next time...hit a bong and then quickly shoot some heroin... (jk)


hhaha. i'm dying that is some funny shit. We are all like "how can we get hhhhiiiggher !?!?!?" its true, i guess we all get a high tolerance at some point.
~blue


----------



## mindphuk (May 6, 2009)

crimsn said:


> I used to do that but it doesnt work. THC is absorbed pretty instantaneously. all you are doing is allowing your lungs to soak up the harsh elements of whizzle. just trying to help!!!!!
> 
> I like to use a two person mini hookah. Cheap and two people can go at it instead a your lonesome!!! And you dont even know how much smoke youve just inhaled until you exhale and choke your fuckin head off!!!!!


I've read it's something like 90-95% of fat soluble chemicals will be taken up withing 3 seconds. That includes all of the cannabinoids. 

Also, there has been some evidence that holding smoke for prolonged periods increases the chance for lung damage.


----------



## p1gswillfly (May 20, 2009)

420man said:


> Maybe i just havnt smoked out of the right vap or maybe i didnt do it right, but me and my friends all agree, after spending way to much money on diffrent vaps, they just dont get the job done like a good bong toke. Drinking water helps hold in the hit, but try other drinks, like green tea, it seems to sooth your throat a little better.


Its possible that you havent...try the v-tower extreme, you can put the mouthpiece for both the bag and the whip in a bong slide and hit it like a bong...best of both worlds!!!

And the water thing, i've tried that a hundred times, i dont know if I get any higher per se...however, it does feel cool, and like the other guy said...keeps you hydrated and w/o cotton mouth. It does feel cool, however I don't think it works any better than just holding in the hit, it just gives you something to do while you hold it in.


----------



## vampyroswrath (May 20, 2009)

Haha this vitamin c shit cracks me up. It will make you trip harder on just about any psychoactive or drug, wanna know why? You wont like it as much though, because it does this by allowing your body to absorb the shit faster through your brain and body, so it is a bit more intense, and cuts down the time you will trip or be high for, in IMO, defeating the purpose of being high "longer".


----------



## Pyro Peaches (May 27, 2009)

well if you "hotbox" your bathroom that seems to work pretty good if ya got a small bathroom... just crank on the hot water in the shower and then start smokin a joint.. the room fills up with steam.. by the time your done you'll be flyin higher than a kite.

and gravity bongs ALWAYS kick my ass. the best high, hands down. very high percentage of lung rape though that sucks a little...


----------



## ClosetKing (May 27, 2009)

lol fuck yeah every stoner with a high tolerance just wants that 'first time in your life' smoking effect.
i used to take like 3 pipe hits and be wrecked for like 4 hours. now the same would last like 45 mins.
the wake and bake is gauranteed to fuck you up for a good while but it kind of puts a downer on ur whole day. i just crave smoking a lot more after a wake n bake than if i were to go about my day sober.


----------



## Big P (May 28, 2009)

if you change locations when you smoke you will feel way more blazed. The further you are from your comfort / saftey / usual smoking zone you will feel way higher than if you smoke in the same place all the time. You just get used to being hi in that place


if you wanna blow up your high all the way, fly to compleatly foriegn county and smoke a bowl

talk about being blazed and paranoid

When I was a kid I went to mexico with my family for vacation, i was like 14 and getting drinks at the bar (no drinking Age there) 

anyway these shady kats came up to me and offered me LSD. I was like aahhhhhh no thanks but can you hook it up on some weed. anyway they got a joint for me and I paid them. 

Long story short me and my sis went to a park bench and smoked that little bugger, it was mixed with tobacco I was pissed I though I got ripped off

but after we smoked it I was the only thing that was ripped

and now im looking around like, aaahhhh im blazed off my ass in the middle of mexico!! fuck i better go find my parents before they throw me in the mexican gulag, kinda made my asshole pucker up a lil


so ya, go blaze up a bowl then walk into you local police station and ask to use the bathroom

let me know if you feel higher than usual when you walk in there


----------



## pmgbns (May 31, 2009)

Big P said:


> so ya, go blaze up a bowl then walk into you local police station and ask to use the bathroom
> 
> let me know if you feel higher than usual when you walk in there


lol, when I first graduated High school I moved into a appartment that was across the street fromt he police station. Late one night, my friend who was high and drunk left the appartment... He walked to his house down the block while smoking a joint. It was a great and scary high.

Another way to lower your tollerence is to smoke swag and mids for awhile... Still gets you high, then when you return to dank it gets you HIGH! I now have 3 different strains and I rotate so I don't gain a to high of a tollerence...


----------



## indianaman (Jun 7, 2009)

baby blood and trans fat


----------



## volcomstone (Jun 7, 2009)

Mangos, a bottle of JD, Two bongs, half an ounce of *Afghan Kush, & 3 friends = getting fucked up*


----------



## tems (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW. Hasnt anyone mentioned eating cooked pot? 

1/2oz - 1 oz of premo heads( from your last harvest ) into a batch of cookies. Eat one 2"x2" square, take a bong rip, eat a mango (or any other fruit you'll need it for your blood sugar levels) 

and i promise you boo boo, you'll have a high so fucking out of this world you might not want to be high anymore...

sidenote i just watched KevinHart's new dvd... laughed my ass off


----------



## pharlow (Jun 9, 2009)

<glanced through if some one already said it sorry i must of missed it a good old fashioned edible gets me baked for a while> dammit i lost ^


----------



## BIGBUDDZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok i have never had a strait blunt ofanything But will as soon as plant grows.. But fro past experience id say to have a good feed of food with out being stoned and then roll a joint and fill a bong! Smoke half the joint, put it down, do the bong, get a glass of water, drink and smoke the rest of the joint.. Believe me you will be such a happy hight ( Only works if you are not in a bad mood) Let me no howyou get on with this it has worked wonders for me


----------



## BIGBUDDZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and also if you have hash, you get a spoon and put a tiny bit of water on the spoon and rest the spoon on a table and burn in your hash and when you have burned in your hash get a lighter and burn the bottom of the spoon untill the water bubbles and mixes fully, then get a yougrt(bad spelling) i like to use a YOP but any yougrt will do! Trust me it will take a while for the high but when it hitts you will be OUT OF it!!


----------



## HydroDay (Jun 15, 2009)

mj320002 said:


> I find that smoking more seems to get me higher most of the time. Also if my high start to subside a bit I can smoke more and stay high longer. I've studied these methods for many years and there is considerable evidence in favor of these practices.


This made me laugh a bunch.

+ Rep.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 15, 2009)

BIGBUDDZ said:


> Oh and also if you have hash, you get a spoon and put a tiny bit of water on the spoon and rest the spoon on a table and burn in your hash and when you have burned in your hash get a lighter and burn the bottom of the spoon untill the water bubbles and mixes fully, then get a yougrt(bad spelling) i like to use a YOP but any yougrt will do! Trust me it will take a while for the high but when it hitts you will be OUT OF it!!



heroin spoon hash yogurt.


----------



## dutchfunkle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nobody has ever heard of lettuce opium?Even mixed in with some not so good herb turns into 3-4 hour high and if you have some primo heady shit,then ur gonna be on the dark side of the moon,let me know how it works out for ya


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

joints don't do me good at all unless it's chronic, and i wouldn't waste the chronic in a joint anyway...go bong or don't go at all.


----------



## Zayood (Jun 23, 2009)

I smoke a quarter every 2-3 days and I can safely say my tolerance is pretty high and that I'm a seasoned pothead haha. All I can say is I promise ull feel high after a few puffs from a joint, u just need to recognize the feeling (some people say they dont get high at all coz they smoke so much but that's bullshit, they're prob permafried and dont recognize what it's like to be high anymore). The more I smoke the longer this feeling stays and the more obvious it is to me, eventually, if I smoke too much, I just end up passing out. I dont get too high anymore, I miss my first highs  I havent tripped in ages. Waking and baking is definitely the best except it ruins the rest of ur day unless u force urself not to feel down and tired (or if u smoke some more haha). Switching what kinds of weed ur smoking (I usually switch it up between jack and skunk altho there so many different other types I could be getting) makes u feel higher from my experience (I could be wrong tho). The skunk gives me a stoned feeling while the jack kinda wakes me up. Makes for a good balance  If you guys have heard of Dokha, it's a mix of tobacco u smoke through a pipe. It's legal (it's tobacco, duh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokha ), take a hit of that after u smoke a joint (or have it sink in while ur rolling a joint) and ull be feeling gooood. I dont like smoking from a pipe or bong, I like actually chilling with a joint and actually smoking (blunts make me cough and waste too much weed). Being in a good mood and chilling always makes me feel higher. But ya u guys should try dokha if you can get ur hands on some  Hope that helps!



mj320002 said:


> I find that smoking more seems to get me higher most of the time. Also if my high start to subside a bit I can smoke more and stay high longer. I've studied these methods for many years and there is considerable evidence in favor of these practices.


Rofl xD


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jul 5, 2009)

my friend once suggested standing up after hitting, putting ur hands above ur head, then breathing in deeply. it reaaaaly worked for me.


----------



## matrixhomie (Jul 6, 2009)

i only smoke a couple times a week so ive only been high 1ce in my life, ive been stoned the other 50 times lol. 
as for getting higher just do what i do.


----------



## Gblink3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Blow your smoke into a balloon and recycle the hit a few times.


----------



## GoonSquad420 (Jul 8, 2009)

spex said:


> blunts are were its at i always get so fryed when i smoke a blunt


Yeah man thats what I do. I have a few pieces but I always enjoy a honey stained blunt.



hempcurescancer said:


> my friend once suggested standing up after hitting, putting ur hands above ur head, then breathing in deeply. it reaaaaly worked for me.


Around my part of the woods thats called the rising sun. but we mostly do it with a bong or something.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 10, 2009)

A bong, or a packed edible are what'll get you the most high, and for the longest duration. Edibles especially, it hits the bloodstream much faster. The time of day is a factor also. If you start smoking in the morning, by the time night comes you're gonna be a monosyllabic, red eyed, human equivelant of a sloth. If you start at night, fatigue will make you wanna fall asleep faster than the bud will, even for us insomniacs out there.


----------



## growpotsmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

spex said:


> blunts are were its at i always get so fryed when i smoke a blunt


i could not agree more.


----------



## edot13 (Aug 7, 2009)

crucafix < cba proper spelling 

take a hit hhold it in put your back upto a wall and have somebody push on your chest 

passing out is a risk tho


----------



## kingvq (Aug 7, 2009)

edot13 said:


> crucafix < cba proper spelling
> 
> take a hit hhold it in put your back upto a wall and have somebody push on your chest
> 
> passing out is a risk tho


 If i wanna get real high, ill take a hit doing a head stand.!. Use a wall if u need help balancing.


----------



## feildgrow247 (Aug 8, 2009)

try swimming 9000 yards and the coming home and smoking... you get reall fucked up


----------



## megs (Aug 12, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Nobody else has tried asthma inhalers? Take a hit of off one of those before or after. Opens up the bronchial tubes and BLAM - wake up in a pizza box.


That fucking awsome! I shit myself I was laughing so hard!!!!

I am also in favor of the smoke more method. The more one smokes the higher one gets, and the longer one smokes the longer one is high.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 12, 2009)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> 
> 1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.
> 
> ...



Just a little FYI quick tip for everyone:

Information came from google:
Did you know.. that heavy pot smokers, if they have to suddenly quit for a drug test. May have to wait 1 to even 3! months before all the THC is out of your system. Why so long? Well, its because heavy smokers of pot.. your body tends to store some of the THC you have smoked in fat cells in your body. Everyone has fat cells.. and sometimes THC hides in those cells and could take up to 3 months to completely come out. Just alittle info for ya


----------



## crusty420 (Aug 13, 2009)

ganjaluvr said:


> Just a little FYI quick tip for everyone:
> 
> Information came from google:
> Did you know.. that heavy pot smokers, if they have to suddenly quit for a drug test. May have to wait 1 to even 3! months before all the THC is out of your system. Why so long? Well, its because heavy smokers of pot.. your body tends to store some of the THC you have smoked in fat cells in your body. Everyone has fat cells.. and sometimes THC hides in those cells and could take up to 3 months to completely come out. Just alittle info for ya



Yes i did know it took me 2 and a half months to get it out of my system. and i am a asphalt worker i drink gallons of water a day and sweat it all out. 

i took my physical and passed.....they didn't even end up testing me  so i went straight home and  and  and  i was so .....then a week later got popped with a random drug test i failed lol but my med card is gonna save my job...cross your fingers......back to the thread sorry i cant wait to try the mango trick and the asthma inhaler.....till next time


----------



## Zhuted (Aug 13, 2009)

Taking the week break is something that definitely works. I went from smoking everyday to the point where I was adapting to being high all the time. I had to go visit some family and had no opportunity to smoke so when I got back I found some medium quality schwag yes schwag from a previous stash and a blunt of that felt like I had got done ripping some Maui Wowie for hours. But its not worth being sober for a week lol


----------



## pharlow (Aug 17, 2009)

crusty420 said:


> Yes i did know it took me 2 and a half months to get it out of my system. and i am a asphalt worker i drink gallons of water a day and sweat it all out.
> 
> i took my physical and passed.....they didn't even end up testing me  so i went straight home and  and  and  i was so .....then a week later got popped with a random drug test i failed lol but my med card is gonna save my job...cross your fingers......back to the thread sorry i cant wait to try the mango trick and the asthma inhaler.....till next time


let me know if your med card saves your job often wondered such things but have been to frightened to put it to use seeing the lack of jobs available


----------



## Poth3ad (Aug 17, 2009)

coughing seems to work


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

The more you cough the more you get off iz wat i say mon


----------



## pharlow (Aug 19, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> The more you cough the more you get off iz wat i say mon


until youre lung colapses i love this guys posts all seem to keep gettin better


----------



## ChicoGranjero (Aug 19, 2009)

for some reason drinking a few cups of water before and then smoking a few blacks afterwards really does it for me... and there is nothing like chronic and a good glass of wine... ooo wee


----------



## LankyWhite (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd say a good intense way to smoke minus the waste of herb or hasch would be to toke out of a legit traditional Indian chillum without tobaccoo or the bedis. I swear you really can't make a local Indian chillum smoker or a sadhu/baba cough, IT'S INSANE how much smoke they inhale. The quantity of weed it holds has to be from 2gs to 5gs of ground up bud depending on the size. Of course in the States or Europe it'd be too expensive to toke in these quantities for one sitting haha. Or a giant glass gravbing might do it. But the most intense would have to be to eat it, whether it be hasch or bud. If you eat it your liver converts it in delta 11 hydroxy tetrahydro cannibinol which is more potent then delta 6 THC or whatever the normal THC is, normal as in when you toke and it goes from your lungs to your brain. But that just takes up the whole damn day lmao.
Salud


----------



## Treeth (Aug 19, 2009)

I was fingering my girls,

and sniffed my fingers right after...

and got that hot knive flash high thats such a wicked trip...

a weed whip. 

Do it _while_ you're high!


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 19, 2009)

Treeth said:


> I was fingering my girls,
> 
> and sniffed my fingers right after...
> 
> ...


I can confirm that this works, however I had to use your girl as well, no hard feeling =)


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 19, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> I can confirm that this works, however I had to use your girl as well, no hard feeling =)


His mom worked well too. XD


----------



## BoXofStankay (Aug 19, 2009)

Ways to get high? Smoke pot...
Ways to get high-er? smoke more pot...

Ways to stay higher, longer?


Eat 2 grams, or 3 and wait 15-20 min, then go outside and smoke at least 2 grams, to the dome, unless you need more to wait for the bud you ate to kick in...


Keeps me stoned all day, if I eat it about 11, 12 in afternoon


----------



## mazpot (Aug 19, 2009)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> 
> 1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.
> 
> ...


My high last longer when I eat before I smoke. If I eat when im high it drains my high.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 19, 2009)

Volcano Vaporizer........................................................duh


----------



## BoXofStankay (Aug 19, 2009)

mazpot said:


> My high last longer when I eat before I smoke. If I eat when im high it drains my high.


so true. I do the same thing, but when im alone, exspecially at night, the munchies set in, bad. SO i smoke blunts, and eat at the same time!! GENIUS!!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 19, 2009)

BoXofStankay said:


> so true. I do the same thing, but when im alone, exspecially at night, the munchies set in, bad. SO i smoke blunts, and eat at the same time!! GENIUS!!


You truly might be onto something......
As I kill 4 bowls of chocolate lucky charms.....


----------



## exidis (Aug 21, 2009)

Sober up a few days and smoke half a blunt.. Youll be so high that youll never want to sober up again..LOL


----------



## EliteGardens (Aug 28, 2009)

don't eat before you smoke, smoking on an empty stomach gets you really fucked. save the munchies for latter


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 28, 2009)

victozap said:


> I heard that Vitamin C inscreases your high becuase it bonds the THC to your brain for a longer time or something like that. So a big glass of OJ or some Vita C pills will get you higher for longer.




exact opposite.... vitamin c kills ur high... especially oj... food also kills ur high


----------



## kill9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pacifiers to open up your lungs works. This too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clenbuterol

Not needed, if it's good shit. It will fuck you up. Just find the strains that rock you and switch up between them. Once in awhile throw in some nugs from several different types and grind it, burn it in a bong. I find a mix usually fucks anyone up.


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jagermaster said:


> Nobody else has tried asthma inhalers? Take a hit of off one of those before or after. Opens up the bronchial tubes and BLAM - wake up in a pizza box.


I have Asthma Inhalers, I don't know if they directly get you more stoned. I can take bigger bong hits if I take mine then wait like 30 seconds, then toke. So, well maybe. My doctor also told me that Marijuana is a Bronchial Dilator. 

I'm a heavy smoker, just for reference. I slipped a few disks in June. Now I have to stretch everyday or my back hurts. I get stoned right before and after. No matter if it's the first toke of the day or right before I go to sleep. That is the most stoned I get period!!!! I'm all man. But I do love my stone and the yoga type stretches get me ripped!!! Rolling on the ground stoned of my ass is one of my new favorite things to do. It's been like three months of this and it hasn't stopped getting me completely ripped. Way more than usual. This has actually allowed me to kick pain killer one week after a BAD injury. I usually eat those things like candy when hurt(dirt bikes hurt). Literally, I like Vicoden allot and I think you feel better and more euphoric off weed and stretches. My wife and two of her friends now do this and then go to yoga class and they totally agree. I don't know why but it worked really well. Keeps me out of the pill bottle, my doctor agrees that is better than three vicoden a day. Word Up!!!


----------



## NoSeedsPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

BisGrow said:


> forget all that workin out, quittin for a day, or any other random "gets you higher" theory.
> IF YOU WANNA GET HIGHER,......WELL THEN LOAD ANOTHER BOWL BRAH!!!!!! lol


haahaha thats fuckin hilarious


----------



## DocTimmie (Sep 24, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## Calouste (Sep 25, 2009)

Big P said:


> if you change locations when you smoke you will feel way more blazed. The further you are from your comfort / saftey / usual smoking zone you will feel way higher than if you smoke in the same place all the time. You just get used to being hi in that place
> 
> 
> if you wanna blow up your high all the way, fly to compleatly foriegn county and smoke a bowl
> ...



I smoked a pipe standing in front of the Lincoln memorial looking out at the Washington Monument in the reflecting pool in DC. It was about 9 pm. I got so ripped i couldnt find the metro and i asked a security guard to walk me there. one of the best nights of my life!


----------



## emerl56 (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember the first time I got high, i use to sneak hits off my gf's glass piece after work every night. Then one night she caught me taking a small hit, and I had never hit it more than once at a time. That night she MADE me smoke 4 bowls with her non stop. I sware I was still high 2 days later!!! BEST HIGH I EVER HAD!! 
Now I have been stone cold sober for 2 weeks and should be clean by now as I am a light smoker (maybe a bowl a day before I quit) but the best way I have found is this. I went Wal-Mart and bought a 2in round vase. It's about 8inches tall. I fill it half way with Juice and then I take a piece of PVC tubing and stick it in the top so it's nice and tight. I tape or fasten my gas mask hose to the top of the pvc tube. (By the way I drill a small hole in the tube and shoved in a tube from my air pump, I then push it over top my metal bowl) I pack my metal bowl full then put the cap on. I slip on the gas mask and hit that fucker till there is no more smoke coming out the small tube. Some times if it is good shit I get 2 hits and I am FUCKED UP. It is my way of getting majorly ripped inside 30 seconds. You go from sober to BAKED. No slow getting high, you just are BAKED!!!!!! Usually lasts about 3 hrs or better. My daughter just got a asthma breather so I will try it next time I get a sack. AFTER I GET A JOB!!


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 26, 2009)

*When smoking,I used to take iced tea, Or sweet tea, Or any kind of arizona tea's. Best for cotton mouth, And they're only a buck so hey I say fuck it. I just sit there and do this wierd thing where I act almost like I'm sneezing, I don't even know how I do it but I do, It's like coughing but holding in the cough and just like slight coughing I don't know, But it work's wonders. =]*


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 26, 2009)

Iv noticed if you havnt eatin you get realy stoned

And when you eat your high go's away quicker.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Oct 6, 2009)

spex said:


> blunts are were its at i always get so fryed when i smoke a blunt


Hell yea it's because the blunt paper is made with tobbaco and everyone knows a nice ciggy a lil while after smokn brings the high right back up.


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 6, 2009)

chronicsmoker345 said:


> rotate strains. i usually have 3-5 types of shit and always mix it up. i never really build up tolerance and i smoke about 2-3 g's a day. oh and the other thing is smoke better weed. i mostly smoke kush


+ rep for joo my friend... hit the nail on the head


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 6, 2009)

I heard that if your fat, you stay higher, longer, but it would take more to get you high. I don't know though. My smaller friends, shorter friends, (all of them), seem to stay way higher longer than I do.


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 6, 2009)

what about ice in the bong  common sense but I dont think I read that on here


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 6, 2009)

joint, bong, bowl, whatever u hit, u gotta follow up wit a ciggarette.. i preffer newports but w.e... i find it makes the high better and either way ive gotten to the point where i especially crave ciggs after i hit the weed


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Oct 7, 2009)

*apparently common sense that I don't possess LOL... How is ice supposed to help?*


sonicassault said:


> what about ice in the bong  common sense but I dont think I read that on here


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 7, 2009)

Gblink3 said:


> Blow your smoke into a balloon and recycle the hit a few times.


You are inhaling your own co2 from the last exhale. Not good.


----------



## mattisacoolkid (Oct 7, 2009)

BIGBUDDZ said:


> Ok i have never had a strait blunt ofanything But will as soon as plant grows.. But fro past experience id say to have a good feed of food with out being stoned and then roll a joint and fill a bong! Smoke half the joint, put it down, do the bong, get a glass of water, drink and smoke the rest of the joint.. Believe me you will be such a happy hight ( Only works if you are not in a bad mood) Let me no howyou get on with this it has worked wonders for me




why not just smoke the joint in the bong? xD


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Number 1. When you jog or play sports, endorphines are released so that is an extra boost to the weed.
> 
> Number 2. Bongs are more efficient with the smoke than joints, so yah.
> 
> ...


Number 2 couldn't be further from the truth. An unfiltered joint is the most efficient way of smoking weed. You only lose about 50% with an unfiltered joint. Bongs are the LEAST efficient way to smoke marijuana because you only get about 30%. You really did not do any research before spouting random nonsense on another forum, did you? 

The most efficient way to inhale marijuana is through a vaporizer. You will get higher and it will last longer because NOTHING is destroyed via combustion. When I evolved to using a vaporizer, I feel like my knowledge of marijuana evolved as well. I also felt horrible for wasting/burning ALL that pot that I never vaped.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Oct 7, 2009)

*A joint may be scientifically more efficient but in my own personal experience I get way higher smoking through a bong. I don't need any percentages to tell me what works for me.*

*Really really wish I had a vaporizer though cuz I've heard nothing but excellent things about them! =]*



Twistedfunk said:


> Number 2 couldn't be further from the truth. An unfiltered joint is the most efficient way of smoking weed. You only lose about 50% with an unfiltered joint. Bongs are the LEAST efficient way to smoke marijuana because you only get about 30%. You really did not do any research before spouting random nonsense on another forum, did you?
> 
> The most efficient way to inhale marijuana is through a vaporizer. You will get higher and it will last longer because NOTHING is destroyed via combustion. When I evolved to using a vaporizer, I feel like my knowledge of marijuana evolved as well. I also felt horrible for wasting/burning ALL that pot that I never vaped.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 7, 2009)

heartburn meds
take 4
smoke weed
stay high over 12 - 16 hours


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 8, 2009)

Pyro Peaches said:


> *A joint may be scientifically more efficient but in my own personal experience I get way higher smoking through a bong. I don't need any percentages to tell me what works for me.*
> 
> *Really really wish I had a vaporizer though cuz I've heard nothing but excellent things about them! =]*


Because you can take bigger hits. If you smoked a gram in a bong and a gram in a joint I can promise you the joint will go farther and you will get higher. Simple math/science.

Also, I got my vape because my local head shop had one of the 125$ box-whips for 60$. Keep an eye out!

p.s. I still smoke joints because I don't like hugging my vape all day but the highs are hardly comparable. Smoking joints feels like im wasting a bunch of the weed and its obvious to me that i'm not getting the full spectrum of the high. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## akilleez (Oct 10, 2009)

I only smoke out of bongs, man. I don't get high enough on joints or pipes.


----------



## SuckaFree (Oct 10, 2009)

cause workin out is its own drug. once u do it u gotta keep wprkin out everyday to get stronger an stronger an the more days u miss the weaker you become. your feeling higher because all thos drugs r bein drained out yor system. most people dont know but the best way to get off drugs it too work out. youll be off them 10times faster trust me from my own experience of bein hooked on opiots an the only way i was able to get off it was to go swet it all out every morning


----------



## SuckaFree (Oct 10, 2009)

why do all mofukas think orange juice vitamin c boost yor high up wen u on thizzles or watever. that garbage monkey shit information. vitamin c reduces the chance of yor e-tarted ass to get brain damage duh


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 15, 2009)

ultimate high wake up and straight away load yourself a bucket n sink it


----------



## jbake513 (Oct 15, 2009)

Easiest way to get the biggest bang for the buck or grow, is to simpily hold in your hit till you blow out no smoke. I'm sure this isn't healthier, but it does get you higher because you use most of the thc instead of just some and blowing out the rest. Another thing to do is cover the weed till it goes out and inhale all the smoke you create from lighting it (bowls and bongs), this doesn't make that much of a difference, but you get a extra hit or two.


----------



## rajeanno (Oct 15, 2009)

akilleez said:


> I only smoke out of bongs, man. I don't get high enough on joints or pipes.


 thats whats sup


----------



## josh b (Oct 17, 2009)

eating it fucks u up a treat ,but i sujjest a zoomy u probs not heard of it b4 its english slang but erm,
its simply a bottle with a small whole in the side u stick ur joint in and cream up the bottle by sucking in throught the top of the bottle and lighting the joint ,when shes nice and creamed up pull the joint out and suck the smoke in through joint whole in the bottle, when me nd my m8 done this- now im a heavy smoker lol i just blaze on hard- and this fucked me up big time

2nd a bong

i do love a nice joint though

also a shotty yet again english slang. basically a home made bong without the rush whole
its a whole lot harder to rip but it fuks u up hard aslo u do use water in this so its sorta cooled but (if its ur first time you gotta have aleast 10 hits of ov it toget used to ripping it cuz this fucks u hard lol remmeber when u all toked ur first bong well this is the same but harder so have a few trys b4 u show it to ur m8s cuz u dnt wanan embasses urself choking like i did lol but now i can do them 1 after another like shots =)


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 2, 2009)

white widow gets you higher longer where as mexican compressed weed not so much


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 5, 2009)

jbake513 said:


> Easiest way to get the biggest bang for the buck or grow, is to simpily hold in your hit till you blow out no smoke. I'm sure this isn't healthier, but it does get you higher because you use most of the thc instead of just some and blowing out the rest. Another thing to do is cover the weed till it goes out and inhale all the smoke you create from lighting it (bowls and bongs), this doesn't make that much of a difference, but you get a extra hit or two.


 it takes around 5 seconds for all the thc to be absorbed in your lungs, holding longer is just worse for your health


----------



## redivider (Nov 6, 2009)

wake n bake... waking up, and not letting more than 1 minute go by and you pack that bowl (i have a lil bubbler i just looove) and take that first hit.....hold it for a few seconds..... let it out... take that second one... hold it in........ BAM.... 

every single time i've done that, after that second or third hit i realize..........i shouldn't have done that, now everything i gotta do today just got a whoooole lot harder....


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 6, 2009)

redivider said:


> wake n bake... waking up, and not letting more than 1 minute go by and you pack that bowl (i have a lil bubbler i just looove) and take that first hit.....hold it for a few seconds..... let it out... take that second one... hold it in........ BAM....
> 
> every single time i've done that, after that second or third hit i realize..........i shouldn't have done that, now everything i gotta do today just got a whoooole lot harder....


yea, but bubblers are just soo great


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 6, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> it takes around 5 seconds for all the thc to be absorbed in your lungs, holding longer is just worse for your health


you beat me to it doubleoverhead.


----------



## bigbuddc (Nov 6, 2009)

mj320002 said:


> I find that smoking more seems to get me higher most of the time. Also if my high start to subside a bit I can smoke more and stay high longer. I've studied these methods for many years and there is considerable evidence in favor of these practices.


im wit this guy i just smoke more and yes a hit of heroin will indeed fuck u up


----------



## oogp (Nov 6, 2009)

swallow the smoke


----------



## thedude121212 (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn wish i figured that out years ago. I've been holding for 15 plus seconds since i was like thirteen. Could have saved countless air sacs had i known.


----------



## thedude121212 (Nov 6, 2009)

I've heard that having a vegetarian or vegan style diet will allow u to get higher and stay higher longer. Although i don't know how much truth there is to it because giving up meat is not sumthing i'd be willing to do.


----------



## smoker31 (Nov 8, 2009)

just smoke around 10 sweets a day and you will be good for the day


----------



## ol hippy (Nov 13, 2009)

newarrival said:


> Try smoking in the shower. I think the steam opens up your pores and you get way higher


 I tried that but the joint kept getting wet!


----------



## ieatglue88 (Nov 23, 2009)

mj320002 said:


> I find that smoking more seems to get me higher most of the time. Also if my high start to subside a bit I can smoke more and stay high longer. I've studied these methods for many years and there is considerable evidence in favor of these practices.



lol just tried that and it DID work! so its been confirmed by atleast 2 people that smoking more weed will infact increase your high


----------



## ieatglue88 (Nov 23, 2009)

yayforme said:


> To 3, would that be your tolerence? I heard if your smoking everyday you'd have a higher tolerance. take a break and it goes down so next time the high would be better. Dont people take tolerance breaks all the time? pz


I dont take breaks not because I dont want to get higher but if I have weed its hard to not smoke it just to get higher in a few days


----------



## ieatglue88 (Nov 23, 2009)

redivider said:


> wake n bake... waking up, and not letting more than 1 minute go by and you pack that bowl (i have a lil bubbler i just looove) and take that first hit.....hold it for a few seconds..... let it out... take that second one... hold it in........ BAM....
> 
> every single time i've done that, after that second or third hit i realize..........i shouldn't have done that, now everything i gotta do today just got a whoooole lot harder....



lol that works the best but like you said be ready for a slow groggy day ... I used to smoke before I went to work but instead of making it easier it was alot harder being so faded trying to talk to all these people knowin your blown haha


----------



## ieatglue88 (Nov 23, 2009)

Big P said:


> if you change locations when you smoke you will feel way more blazed. The further you are from your comfort / saftey / usual smoking zone you will feel way higher than if you smoke in the same place all the time. You just get used to being hi in that place
> 
> 
> if you wanna blow up your high all the way, fly to compleatly foriegn county and smoke a bowl
> ...


that will work ... I smoke at my place all the time and i smoke more than if I was at someone elses house who doesnt smoke or just bein out but when I even smoke small amount away from home I get alot higher


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2009)

Every time that I vaporize and go back to work. I find that navigating the city pulling a trailer makes me feel so farkin rippeded. I do my own lawn care. So not to worried.... Just really really high.





Ahhhh dont hate... you want my job!!!!


----------



## vallytoker (Nov 26, 2009)

smokeing more always helps to. and a gas mask


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 26, 2009)

monstrgonja said:


> i agree with chronicsmoker i smoke about 2-3 grams a day also and there are some dank buds you can grow to a tolerance quick. as soon as i change strands i get higher. also dont wake and bake. get a good workout for 1 hour and then smoke


say whaaaaat? wake n bake gets me the highest! n it lasts forever too.

but yeah I can confirm that if u smoke everyday and take a 1-2 day break; u be in for sum fun haha.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 26, 2009)

take a break, and then vaporize or bongg it up, depends on which you prefer.


----------



## Tarmo (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoke in a small room makes u feel more higher too.


----------



## grow space (Nov 28, 2009)

smoke form a gravity bong..that shit will shoot the sweet smoke right in to your lungs..gravity grooves...


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 28, 2009)

grow space said:


> smoke form a gravity bong..that shit will shoot the sweet smoke right in to your lungs..gravity grooves...


Ever hit a waterfall bong? Talk about fuckin smooooth


----------



## grow space (Nov 29, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> Ever hit a waterfall bong? Talk about fuckin smooooth


Yeah..it was a small container...but i dont like all the hussle around the waterfall..seems pointless, but the smoke is damn smooth...But gravity...fucking rips you in half..im using gravity almost every time im at home..love it, just love it....


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

ChicoGranjero said:


> for some reason drinking a few cups of water before and then smoking a few blacks afterwards really does it for me... and there is nothing like chronic and a good glass of wine... ooo wee



WINE AND WEED = WIN 
It gets rid of drymouth uberfast and gets you smashed beyond belief without you even noticing


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 9, 2009)

smoking a cigarette after you get high. I'll smoke a cig when my high starts waring off. It actually brings my high back the way it was and sometimes even increases it.


----------



## mugsby (Dec 9, 2009)

No matter how much you want to (and trust me ive fuckin pigged out before lol): DONT GIVE IN TO YOUR MUNCHIES. if i eat enough, sometimes it will even completely get rid of my high. talk about a buzz kill.


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 10, 2009)

nice dude, that makes fuckin since man...I'm gonna try that today


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 28, 2009)

mugsby said:


> No matter how much you want to (and trust me ive fuckin pigged out before lol): DONT GIVE IN TO YOUR MUNCHIES. if i eat enough, sometimes it will even completely get rid of my high. talk about a buzz kill.


I always wait til the peak is over.


----------



## Sens (Dec 28, 2009)

My stock is finito and i've decided to test if im addicted  

Im gona try and take a 3 month brake until my other stub is seasoned. The first day off was pretty down. I was craving and appetite was screwed the F*** up. The second day i would feel slightly stoned just sitting in a chair in deep thought. Few days later lost the deep urge and back to eating regular. I wanna see what it feels like after 3 months off on some hard ass shit


----------



## skunklad (Dec 29, 2009)

on a nice late evening smoking a nice joint to ur self of cheesy blues and a beer is the one....for me


----------



## KRush9 (Dec 29, 2009)

I heard mangos help you get higher.

Ive noticed cooler weather gets me and keeps me higher.

Ive also noticed having a full stomach keeps me with a more enjoyable high.

It doesnt matter what you smoke out of as long as you can get that one rip that tears your head off, but bongs especially, good quality glass on glass bongs like ROOR, PHX, Illadelph etc.


----------



## Dacheez! (Dec 29, 2009)

monstrgonja said:


> that vitamin c shit is for xtacy


 and also acid.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 4, 2010)

I dunna i havent tried any of this but i no when i smoke right after a protein shake i get ripped wit like a drunk feeling,But i only smoke mixes typically norm smoke atleast 2 diff kinds of cron in a joint blunt w.e,All started when i went to amsterdam smoked a high 5 with 5 of the rarest strains in one spliff and dam if u wanna get high try that the high 5 i choose was AK,SuperSilver Haze,Strawberrycough,Ice Hash.2 of a gram,Amnesian Haze i was high for over 4 hours was like the frist time i ever smoked


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 4, 2010)

greengrowthexpert said:


> *When smoking,I used to take iced tea, Or sweet tea, Or any kind of arizona tea's. Best for cotton mouth, And they're only a buck so hey I say fuck it. I just sit there and do this wierd thing where I act almost like I'm sneezing, I don't even know how I do it but I do, It's like coughing but holding in the cough and just like slight coughing I don't know, But it work's wonders. =]*


 I NO EXACTLY wha ur talkin about considerin my gf says i smoke like snoop dogg on how high i just normally take like 8 drags inhail take more inhale untill i cant breath lol


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 4, 2010)

When i dont smoke for like a week or so then smoke i seem more high and longer but yah know


----------



## LANERBLAZE (Apr 4, 2010)

good way to get higher is getting better weed,
then smoking it


----------



## IwontSTOP (Apr 5, 2010)

LANERBLAZE said:


> good way to get higher is getting better weed,
> then smoking it


yeah, for me thats the only way to go, 

but hey, wanna get really high then use no2 (cream dispenser) and take a toke on the dispenser then your bong, you will be ripped up stoned (yeah i know you get some kind of high from the no2 too)


----------



## IwontSTOP (Apr 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, try this next time...hit a bong and then quickly shoot some heroin... (jk)
> 
> out.


 LAUGHING MY ASS OF, GOOD REPLY!

yeah, that would be in the same category as the rest people have postet here, the obvious!
and yeah playing with the horses wil get you couchstuck,toiletstuck and fucked sideways.


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 5, 2010)

Something I do occasionally which does work is I take a hit off a bowl and then I breath in and out tiny bits of the hit very shallow breaths in and out rapidly til the hits gone. It gets you fucked. Go on try it for yourself if it doesn't work you get your money back. (jk)


----------



## IwontSTOP (Apr 6, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> Something I do occasionally which does work is I take a hit off a bowl and then I breath in and out tiny bits of the hit very shallow breaths in and out rapidly til the hits gone. It gets you fucked. Go on try it for yourself if it doesn't work you get your money back. (jk)


hyperventilation, the ekstra buzz comes from the "over the top" oxygen percentage in your blood, when you force oxygen into the blood, the ammount of oxygen/blood gets a little to thin.. but yeah definetly works!

and yes im blazed so this isn't a spelling contest


----------



## swishatwista (Apr 6, 2010)

lol this shit cracks me up. I just take fat ass hits, hold it, and let it exit when it feels like it. But you can have fun with it if you got good imagery. I couldn't imagine no2 and a bong rip, they're both extremes to me, i'd be likely wonder off somewhere and not come back O yea if i didnt mention...bongs get me high, that and fire, always the fire


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 6, 2010)

IwontSTOP said:


> hyperventilation, the ekstra buzz comes from the "over the top" oxygen percentage in your blood, when you force oxygen into the blood, the ammount of oxygen/blood gets a little to thin.. but yeah definetly works!
> 
> and yes im blazed so this isn't a spelling contest


 yes but if your hyperventilating a big hit its just over the top smoke inhalation.


----------



## drlearysbud (Apr 6, 2010)

The best way to get higher and stay higher longer is go to the herbal store and buy you some passion flower herbal pills and take 2 an hour before you smoke. Man the high is great and help with paraniod effect. I love and you will too.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Apr 7, 2010)

there are a few good ways to get higher:

a) use a bong (if you dont already)

b) smoke out of a blunt w/ maple syrup....i dont mean lightly rub it on...dunk that mo'fo in. let it dry just enough to get it lit...it will burn extremely slow...i've been able to smoke on the SAME blunt and get high over 5 times per 1 blunt this way. the syrup forces the paper to burn slower which allows you to get the most out of the weed.

c) smoke fast (works best when smoking alone...inhale and exhale hit after hit quickly...this will give you a headrush. the inital high will be stronger than usual but after 15-25 mins you will sink into an "average" high)

d) get a charge...this works by someone holding the blunt (works best with blunts...joints work as a decent backup) in their mouth with the lit end in...(be careful not to burn yourself) and blows the smoke of the blunt back through to the otherside (to where the smokers mouth will be). if the person holding the lit end in their mouth blows the smoke through the otherside while the person hits it they will get a much bigger toke and will get higher (ive went from sober to high in just one charge before).

there are various ways to boost your high. 

these are just a few i know about.


----------



## braintumor (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't agree with the above syrup thing... make oil and spread it on.


Here's what you need to get blazed:


*1. HEAT QUALITY HASH OIL -- SPREAD/DRIP GENEROUSLY ONTO GUTTED CIGAR-WRAP* (Makes for a slow burning, tasty blunt)
*
2. ADD BROKEN UP BUD TO BLUNT*
*
3. COFFEE GRIND A BUD AND COLLECT THE KEIF -- LACE BLUNT FROM TOP TO BOTTOM*
*
4. TAKE A RIP OFF OF AN ASTHMA INHALER, NO JOKE *
*
5. ROLL BLUNT AND SMOKE*













COFFEE-GRINDER + BUD = INSTANT KEIF







BUTANE EXTRACTED HONEY OIL







'GAME' HONEY CIGARELLO









QUALITY HERB


----------



## cchamp (Apr 9, 2010)

Gravity bongs are the absolutely most efficient way to wreck your face regardless of the quality of herb you have. Absolute schwaag will still leave you retarded.


----------



## T>H>C (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the high you feel after you run jog or play basketball is from anandamide it is similar in structure to thc but your body makes it when your excercise i dont know much about it but you can look it up its like your bodies natural thc kinda


----------



## Dick Bacco (Apr 15, 2010)

bigger hits work sometimes....if I have enough weed,, and depending on the pipe, I could cash a bowel in one hit......fucks me up pretty good

or, if I'm by myself with only a bowl or two, smoke, then cigarette and coffe, repeat for how much I have.doesn't mess me up too badly, but I can some times.....

then doing yard work makes it last an hour or two longer....

also depends on who I'm smoking with......close friends, and my high lasts sometimes 5 or 6 hours, an d I'm pretty fucked up for that.....random strangers it's as if I'm smoking alone, it's average.


----------



## WD420 (Apr 24, 2010)

A few days ago, I was getting pissed because my high was only lasting an hour or so. 
Then, I got sick. Shortly after smoking on the second day of my illness, a vitamin C tablet was consumed. 
The high lasted for 3 hours. On day three of said airborne buzzkill, some grapefruit
was had while my high was dwindling. The blaze returned full force, and lasted 
until sleep took me away which was about 3 1/2 hours. Tonight, another vitamin C tab was taken before smoking. 
The resulting consequence is that I've been spun as fuck for 5 hours. So suck my pipe, you naysaying
buzzkills =p I'm guessing It works because MJ depletes the Vitamins C and B. Replenishing these is like throwing fire
at gasoline. Or something like that. As stated before, I'm stoned as fuck. 
Purple Kush, White Rhino, Romulan, Strawberry Cough, Nor Cal GDP, and Trainwreck FTW mothafuckas :-7 
(club grade, cause I'm legal.)


----------



## XxBlowed420xX (Jul 22, 2010)

One way to increase your highs are by doing smoking tricks too. french inhaling gets you high due to the lack of air you are taking in with the weed. smoke clouds that are done the right way are similar to hitting from a bong, but you have to do it right. I think the most effective of the two ways is french inhaling because its easier to do.


----------



## 30poundsricher (Jul 26, 2010)

take a fat bong toke then drink some water before exhaling the smoke

im a heavy smoker and this gets me cooked eeverytime


----------



## dangledo (Jul 28, 2010)

did everyone on this thread google "ways to get higher" and this popped up? yes? yes you say? its bloody fuckin obvious....


----------



## dangledo (Jul 28, 2010)

vitamin c, french inhale, drinking water.... where are the unicorn farts?


----------



## d r0cK (Oct 3, 2010)

the best way... something my uncle and i found we have in common. his generation called it the " stoned loady dance ". i call it " wear a helmet and dont break the bong dance". 
this is achieved by sitting on the ground, or kneeling depending on the size of the bong, and snapping a fat load, then immediately take in any more air your lungs can hold, hold it for a few seconds, and then like old faithful spring to your feet standing as tall as you can and try to take in more air. if done properly you'll next notice that your ass is on the ground. hopefully you didnt break your bong or hit your head. either way youre gonna be high as shit.


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 3, 2010)

d r0cK said:


> the best way... something my uncle and i found we have in common. his generation called it the " stoned loady dance ". i call it " wear a helmet and dont break the bong dance".
> this is achieved by sitting on the ground, or kneeling depending on the size of the bong, and snapping a fat load, then immediately take in any more air your lungs can hold, hold it for a few seconds, and then like old faithful spring to your feet standing as tall as you can and try to take in more air. if done properly you'll next notice that your ass is on the ground. hopefully you didnt break your bong or hit your head. either way youre gonna be high as shit.


Ha ha, over here we call them dizzylanders! Man i have been eating floor plenty of times. 

Ah the good ould dizzylander days...Havnt done one in a few years now.


----------



## the hashshasher (Oct 22, 2010)

a good way to get higher is by playing a game of redline also known as boston...
u play by each time someone takes a hit they pass it right away and have to hold it in til the joint/pipe/whatever gets bak to them if someone cant hold it in then there out for the game and u play til theres 1 person left and that person gets to keep hittin til he wants to let every1 else hits


----------



## dangledo (Oct 23, 2010)

the hashshasher said:


> a good way to get higher is by playing a game of redline also known as boston...
> u play by each time someone takes a hit they pass it right away and have to hold it in til the joint/pipe/whatever gets bak to them if someone cant hold it in then there out for the game and u play til theres 1 person left and that person gets to keep hittin til he wants to let every1 else hits


we call that face planting.


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 24, 2010)

dangledo said:


> we call that face planting.


Lol! yea ha. I remeber a mate of mine done it years ago, face planted and spazed out on the ground for a good minute


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

Richie LxP said:


> Lol! yea ha. I remeber a mate of mine done it years ago, face planted and spazed out on the ground for a good minute


classic, had a friend bite through his lip doing a bong hit and whip it in the same hit. while on a barstool in my garage.


----------



## Kubla (Oct 28, 2010)

1: Get your skin/wrap.
2: Add a layer of weed, then a layer of finely grated/grinded hash, then another layer of weed.
3: Roll it and smoke it son!
4: Your face has melted.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

i didnt read the rest of the thread so maybe this was already mentioned but exhaling threw the nose is supposed to pass the smoke over my capillaries thus absorbing more thc. even if its not true its cooler and you can taste the bud more


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

wow. after reading the majority of the thread...

im never a flamer but, a great deal you posters, are RUH TARDS

sorry i went there, o well. there were a few intelligent bodies other than that though....


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually smoke when I'm drunk. Then when the trip sets in, I drink a lot. For me it makes the high a bit higher.


----------



## Olympus Mons (Nov 22, 2010)

If you haven't bought a vaporizer, you don't know what you're missing.

http://www.spike.com/video/which-method-of/3039584


----------



## dbomega (Dec 3, 2010)

Try dokha if you haven't already. It puts a whole new meaning to high and drunk. This stuff is awesome. I've been getting mine from empire dokhain Denver. They have the best I've tried. They have a website too empiredokha.com


----------



## iTzJT (Dec 23, 2010)

Bro Bro its all that sweat u sweat out thc so its like goin sober for a few days. i have played sports all my life and it seems that during the seasons of my sports i always got higher. that what everyone i talk to says thats played sports for a long time. idk???


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Dec 25, 2010)

melt it down & shoot it up........................lol jk but i did know a guy who did this ya hes a fuckin retard


----------



## PeteSwitch (Jan 4, 2011)

tokinman said:


> eating slightly over ripe mango will f you up. ask ed had an article in cannabis culture about it. something about a chemical the slightly over ripe mango produces increases the high from pot..


Slightly overripe mangos contain large quantities of myrcene. Eating a mango 20-30 minutes before using marijuana gives the myrcene time to enter the bloodstream and start crossing the blood-brain barrier. Myrcene may help tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) cross the barrier by opening the pathway or less likely, it might carry the molecule with it. The combination of THC and myrcene creates a stronger high, faster.


----------



## snape (Jan 8, 2011)

i havent done any physical activity's in 3 years haha.

and yeah bongs are what i only smoke outta of untill a slider or stem breaks. then its joints.

and i havent smoked in almost two weeks up till 2 days ago and i still felt like i did before i stopped for that period of time.


----------



## Skroatz (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I didn't read the whole thread so if I repost what someone has already said, sorry...

If you want to get hit with a big long high..

*BUCKET*












puts you out in space... buckets or bongs is the only way...

For you people that think thats not enough you might want to try one of the following methods..







or


----------



## VER D (Jan 9, 2011)

do some math it wil make u feel retard high it probably wont make it last longer but ull feel high as fuck trippin n shit


----------



## wanabe (Jan 9, 2011)

not being a dick but smoke more weed


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 9, 2011)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Take a deeeeeep hit off a fatty, hold it as long as you can, then have some asshole punch you in the chest and laugh at you.*
> 
> *High for hours lol*




roflmfao thanx i might try it - i will be the one doing the punching


----------



## riseng (Jan 9, 2011)

Hold the smoke until you choke! It helps get you a more fast and intense high. Feel the face numbing goodness of choking, it really works.


----------



## PolarBoar (Jan 10, 2011)

I find smoking a menthol makes me about 5x times higher, however the high wears off about half an hour earlier then normal.


----------



## 3610 (Jan 11, 2011)

Eat mangos and something with a high fat content, it will help absorb the THC


----------



## 3610 (Jan 11, 2011)

CutieCloner said:


> I'll just stick with the water bong (glass of course).. Deff. gets me toasted longer (Plus tastes yummy if you keep your piece clean). Blunts taste good but they leave so much resin on the end and they burn up more bud for the same effect and smoking the roach later. Yuck only as a last resort! Total waste of a good stash, and it's not worth smoking if a phat bong rip won't do the job.


Who would drink fucking bong water?


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jan 12, 2011)

dont smoke for awhile and go to a higher elevation where there is less oxygen..i did it and it felt like the stars were poking me in the eyes.


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

Be warm. Message too short.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

Jagermaster said:


> Nobody else has tried asthma inhalers? Take a hit of off one of those before or after. Opens up the bronchial tubes and BLAM - wake up in a pizza box.


 That is great! "BLAM wake up in a pizza box"


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

fun thread guys! mangos are great ate one before smoking everyday in fla definitely effected my high. deff get a vape if you don't have one it makes the world of difference when smoke your quality grown


----------



## Richie LxP (Jan 17, 2011)

I have always noticed i get way more stoned on a hot day than a cold day


----------



## ChanBallim (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm getting high just reading about it here!!! Bongs are great! Vaporizer's are Great, but one big pain if you're in a hurry. Oney's seem to keep me purtty Ripped... A good Bat and Dugout filled to the brim will keep you fine all day and you won't even notice. That's until you start staggering around. I find being anxiety free usually works the best. I don't get higher when I'm paying my mechanic too much because that just plain pisses me off anyway. I don't drink anymore so weed is what I have to work with. Lucky for me I moved to California and I don't have to duck the cops any more. But, people have always been pretty bold about smoking here. Seems the general advice is "Just Relax". Sometimes going from a 'Top shelf'' potency range 'Down' a grade does the trick. Our brains are tricky and fun to try to 'trick', but if you didn't burn your dopamine receptors out with prior heavy meth use, you should be OK!


----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

i dont know if this has been said but cough a lung out


----------



## Budroller (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone ever try gettin' ripped after donating a pint of blood? Eat a mango...drink a nice strong beer...follow with a bubbler chaser. You're done for folks!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

a nice vap or a bong followed by a shisha or hooka as some may call it


----------



## i<3joints (Sep 21, 2011)

thedude121212 said:


> I've heard that having a vegetarian or vegan style diet will allow u to get higher and stay higher longer. Although i don't know how much truth there is to it because giving up meat is not sumthing i'd be willing to do.


yeah my friends a vegetarian and he gets ripped off one hit, 
im always so jealous


----------



## Snowed (Sep 22, 2011)

i think if you get more potent weed you'll get more of a high.. Just a theory though


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2011)

My answer to the question implied in the thread title has alway been
"Use more drugs."
cn


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing beats bong rip after bong rip to the face.


----------



## johnmcsuave (Oct 27, 2011)

Number 4? Ever smoke the moment you get up? Seems to me that the experience usually lasts longer. I'd say it gets you more high, but that's probably because i'm prone to packing the first one of the day.

Number 1 add-on: High impact exercise (anything truly cardio) will get your heart rate up. This means more blood going to your brain more frequently. The air sacks in your lungs and the capillaries (blood vessels surrounding them that allow for transfer of oxygen, THC etc. into your bloodstream will also work at a higher capacity. Simples


----------



## johnmcsuave (Oct 27, 2011)

anything to do with THC being fat soluble and there not being as much fat in a typical vegetarian diet?


----------



## Kleptomaniac (Nov 1, 2011)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!



*One time I was with my friend and he was all "nah blaze it", then I had a friend tell me he hella blazed it once.. Im probably gonna hella blaze it right now..*


----------



## BlowThatLoudPack (Jan 12, 2012)

Its in that lean blunt.


----------



## StoneyLee (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to take a big hit, and then cover my head with a blanket and exhale and sit in it for a minute or so. That worked great, but I have switched to vaping so I don't do that anymore.


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 21, 2012)

Best way is to make BHO and use the proper tools for it but if you are talking about way of smoking bud then i say a 3-liter Gravity bong is cheap and very effective but you sacrifice taste. BHO is super easy to make tho and deff much much stronger then MJ from all my experiences. Basically make an extractor and do a few small runs and you will be able to see changes you have to make and things you can do to improve then i can almost promise you will will be very happy with it. To start all you need are a few basic items from like home depot or lowes and some butane from a local headshop. Then just smoke it on a knife with some sort of tube that will stand up to heat like if u can find a glass tube to suck the smoke up its so simple. not only will you be super high i think it tastes much better then bud but thats a personal opinion.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2012)

turbocivic6776 said:


> Best way is to make BHO and use the proper tools for it but if you are talking about way of smoking bud then i say a 3-liter Gravity bong is cheap and very effective but you sacrifice taste. BHO is super easy to make tho and deff much much stronger then MJ from all my experiences. Basically make an extractor and do a few small runs and you will be able to see changes you have to make and things you can do to improve then i can almost promise you will will be very happy with it. To start all you need are a few basic items from like home depot or lowes and some butane from a local headshop. Then just smoke it on a knife with some sort of tube that will stand up to heat like if u can find a glass tube to suck the smoke up its so simple. not only will you be super high i think it tastes much better then bud but thats a personal opinion.


Dry ice kief extraction does wonders as well, and it's a LOT safer.


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dry ice kief extraction does wonders as well, and it's a LOT safer.


 never tried it but i would have to agree it would be safer but as long as you extract the butane properly then i dont see any difference on the safeness involved. IMO dry ice kief extraction would have a better taste but lower THC % then BHO but thats only from what ive read and my opinion like i said i never had it so i dont know for sure. I would like to try some solventless methods tho.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2012)

turbocivic6776 said:


> never tried it but i would have to agree it would be safer but as long as you extract the butane properly then i dont see any difference on the safeness involved. IMO dry ice kief extraction would have a better taste but lower THC % then BHO but thats only from what ive read and my opinion like i said i never had it so i dont know for sure. I would like to try some solventless methods tho.


I heat press the kief into hash, which does alter the chemical make-up from what I hear. I believe heat increases the CBD's. It's definitely a different buzz, I prefer it more so b/c butane is very difficult to locate in my area...then again so is dry ice for most folks. I just to happen to have a manufacturing plant in my town, which was dumb luck. So for me it is more about accessing materials. However, I have found the dry ice method produces more end product than butane.

Peace


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 21, 2012)

BHO vs Dry ice kief 
The Bho is waay more potent in terms of thc %. The Dry ice kief is much easier to "make". You get shitloads more kief than you would bho from using the same amount of product. The kief burns up quicker so you know for sure you are smoking it all and wasting less than the bho. I am a big fan of the kief and regular bubble hash, I dont like BHO that much even though it has higher thc % than everything else.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

spex said:


> blunts are were its at i always get so fryed when i smoke a blunt


thats becuz a blunt takes a lot of weed. snap a half gram bowl and then tell me which got u higher faster. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dry ice kief extraction does wonders as well, and it's a LOT safer.


i like the dry ice bro. good shit. way more efficient and cheaper to make it with the dry ice in my opinion. plus i like the smoke way better and u honestly dont need heat to press it. ill be smokin half gram waffers playin ps3 once i harvest. lookin forward to it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 22, 2012)

Big P said:


> if you change locations when you smoke you will feel way more blazed. The further you are from your comfort / saftey / usual smoking zone you will feel way higher than if you smoke in the same place all the time. You just get used to being hi in that place


This is 100% factual. I think it's why a lot of folks like to drive and smoke (not a good idea IMO, but I understand the appeal, best way to get busted though). Heroin users increase there chances of OD'ing as well if they are shooting somewhere they are not comfortable, same with a cocaine user etc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 6, 2012)

This is an old post of mine.

*First and biggest HOLD THAT SHIT IN-
If you're not sick, or crazy asthmatic, hold that shit in. Let that THC flow a little in your lungs. Maybe take an extra breath of fresh air to stir up the smoke, but don't breath out. GET HIGH, let your vision get snowy like a broken TV before you let out that first green hit






Kava Kava-
If you eat it 30 min before weed smoke, it increases the effects. It may be like your first time smoking again




There is a great synergy with these two plants






Caviar-
Dip your weed in BHO before the butane has evaporated. Get a nice fat nug straight SOAKED in BHO. It'll be dank as SHIT






Kratom-
There is no "synergy" here, more just Kr + Mj is nice.




can be drank or smoked






Cat Nip-
I have NEVER personally done this, but there's a definite possibility. The cats are really getting high on something




And I've read some stories on Erowid, looked like they were written by 13 year old though...

Caffeine + L-Theanine:
The L-Theanine itself makes you feel mellow, but what it does with caffeine is 100% reverse the effects. So that the caffeine focus's more on pleasure receptors, or getting you down like a pain killer. And mixed with bud it's alright. And L-Theanine is already somewhere in your brain or something I'm pretty sure, so it's alright... 

Valerian root-
I haven't tried this myself, but I saw a dispensary that mixed keif and valarian root for a sleepy pill






**"Cheech" "Dream Herb" or "Leaf of God"-
These are all the same plant. Just different names. But what it does, is induce not only dreaming, but LUCID dreaming. So I'm guessing this could have some interesting effects with MJ




And I have taken it alone in a tea, but I didn't take much and I don't dream much already. So my dreams weren't lucid, but I had dreams that night






Mulungu-
I've only taken this with alcohol, but it made me and my girlfriend at the time pass RIGHT the fuck out






"Sun Opener"/Sinicuichi-
I've never taken this with bud, and have only smoked it once. But it's a mellow feeling, I bet it would have effects with MJ






Wild lettuce:
This will give you effects with MJ, but I personally don't feel it's worth smoking.
If you can't FIND any weed though, or happen to like salad. You can find wild lettuce in a bunch of different American states, just growing in your back yard. Pluck the leaves, make a salad, add some dressing, smoke a bowl after (or not if you have no weed) and if should have some good effects.
I just don't like salad, so I never liked eating it...

Wild Dagga/Lion's Tail-
VERY weak high, the only way I can see this being useful is made into hash, mixed into MJ hash...

Kanna-
...Weird high. Bowl of that, maybe eat some, then hitting a bowl. It's almost like you're coming up on mushrooms






Passion Flower-
Good smoke with MJ






Indian Warrior-
Weird sleepy high

Syrian Rue Seeds-
Makes everything stronger by Inhibiting your MAO receptors, which has to do with your immune system, DO NOT DRINK ALCOHOL, EAT CHEESE, OR EAT CHOCOLATE.

Salvia-
Maybe it has some effects with MJ. Definitely works alone... 

*


----------



## BuddzBunny (Feb 13, 2012)

outside. for me it just gives me a higher high. Also adding happyhighherb mixtures into the mix helps out ALOT


----------



## Zakola (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm working on a technique that I call "the pregnant woman". I take a bong hit and hold it a moment then when I have no air I expel a little and take a little oxygen real fast so almost no smoke comes out but I can still hold it some more and I repeat until no more smoke. Its like the smoke is rolling inside my lungs and going deep everywhere. The lungs are contracting and you end up looking like a pregnant woman but a real stoned one.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree. The 3rd one is true as well. Im an everyday smoker too, and some times if you want a REALLY good INTENSE high. Quit smoking for a few days.... Just a few! then hit the bong. PURE BLISS!! haha 












 Legalize the Herb!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

Since about 2000 I was smoking at least a 1/2 oz a day to myself. After four or five years I began to notice that I felt like I was just not getting anywhere near as high as I used to when I first started smoking. I thought it was pretty common of anyone who smokes as much as I do for as long so I took the recommendation of another to just stop smoking for 1 week, and see what a difference it makes. Whalla he was on the money. It felt like one of the first times all over again. 

Now day when I feel Like I am not able to get as high as I used to I stop and go on a two week hiatus. First couple of days always sucks as I tend to think or obsess about it. After all when you do it as much and as often as I do its bound to form a habit with negative consequences. 


I have also tried different inhalation techniques to see if perhaps holding it in longer does give way to a higher effect. What I learned is that when you inhale the smoke it dissipates throughout your entire body. All you are doing is starving yourself of oxygen and thus getting the effects of that action. Its harmful to inhale the gases of a ignited plant to begin with. Granted it may not cause cancer, but inhaling any plants gases has negative consequences, and the longer you hold those gases in, the more compound the damage is. Trust that, holding cannabis smoke in as long as you can will not get you any higher than the guy who holds it in for 5-8 seconds , obviously smoking the same strength medicine. 

Even if you smoke Concentrates that have compound drug compounds and you do it regular enough, you are bound to build a tolerance (defense ) system against it. So for all those lovely breeders that advertise strains with "no-ceilings"...well their are false. If you smoke it long enough, it will find you a ceiling for sure!


----------



## Smiffy2k9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> This is an old post of mine.
> 
> *Salvia-
> Maybe it has some effects with MJ. Definitely works alone...
> ...


salvias a great smoke, harsh taste but f*cking strong, you wont stop laughing, it dosent effect everyone the same though
and dosent have any effect on some people


----------



## ziloveweed (Apr 8, 2012)

CrackerJax said:


> Number 1. When you jog or play sports, endorphines are released so that is an extra boost to the weed.
> 
> Number 2. Bongs are more efficient with the smoke than joints, so yah.
> 
> ...


Yea, I like to go to the YMCA and play basketball and work out then go home and smoke it's the best.


----------



## Cannikid (Apr 8, 2012)

After spending some time smoking I find the task arduous. I switched to oils. Why sit there and smoke hit after hit when I can take one hit off my oil dome and be high instantly and for a longer duration. It's like free basing marijuana lol. Why spend time getting high when you can be high?


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 9, 2012)

yea taking a break always does it for me. Its almost always a stressful few days but the tolerance level goes way down. and save a couple bucks.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah I am the same story. Apart from when I harvest my own I tend to buy from the black market. Its always hit and miss. Sometimes I score dank, sometimes its mid's, other times is commercial outdoor when in season. 
There was times in my life where I smoked a dime bag a day off the black market. Not after to long I got to the point where a dime bag did nothing to me it was just enough to get rid of my cravings to get high. One day I said
enough was enough. I am sick of spending $300-400 a month on black market weed and where is it getting me???? Granted I would be high another day, but the cost never added up for me. It got so bad at one point

I caught myself making shitty choices and not paying my bills so that I can buy bullshit black market weed. 

Now days, and for prob the last 4-5 years I have only smoked what I have grown apart from a few rare occasions. First, I love knowing what it is, how it was grown, with what products, yada yada. Its never a hit or miss thing and it gives me rain's over my tolerance level. My body is the way it is but I can only smoke 3 weeks out of a month. I always take the last 7 days of a month off just to recoup and gain my bearings back. Flush my system and that leads way to no tolerance again. IMO, its human nature to adapt. They longer we feed our bodies with the same meds, the more likely your body is to build a tolerance defense system against it. 

One thing I have learned is that it helps to always keep changing strains. Don't work or consume the same variety all the time. Switch it up as much as possible. 

Another thing I want to point out that I have noticed over the years is that I really lean towards indica heavy hybrids. Sativa's just don't get me stoned. They give me more of a light day time like buzz. I don't smoke all day, only at night once jobs are done and my feet are up  If I am smoking say Apollo 13 or Super Silver Haze at night I will have to smoke 10x the normal just to get good and stoney  Over time I thought why not try concentrate sativa doms. It worked great for a while and then bam, tolerance build up. 

In my times, I have learned that Indica's tend to get the job done way better, way more often, FOR ME  Sativa's just dont give me the effects I need and look for in cannabis. Even when concentrated they dont do the job of a solid indica and the sativa's always give me tolerance build up faster than a Indica.

But through this process it has taught me its not worth spending hard earned dollar for a unknown black market product. When I only depend on what I can supply myself with, I have way less of a tolerance than smoking a black market dime bag a day, everyday, 365.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 10, 2012)

Ever ate a whole banch of edibles for lunch? That does the trick for me.


----------



## Eyes Glazzed (Apr 11, 2012)

Hell yeah gonna have to try ths shit!


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownies and cookies.


----------



## bathtubgin11 (May 5, 2012)

I know EXACTLY what your talking about, it's not a sneeze but it's almost like taking in a big rip and failing to hold it in but still trying until it gets to be too much. Now that you say that might give it a shot for the hell of it I never thought of intentionally doing that. And yeah ever since I could remember Arizona's have been my cottonmouth-cure of choice seeing they are only a buck, that or water.


----------



## Xmaryjane (Jun 21, 2012)

The Holy Cross. Enough said.


----------



## JSmash (Jun 29, 2012)

I can definitely vouch for the vitamin c (which works with other things as well ie shrooms) and the mangoes . Both have been frequent additions to seshes in my life


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 29, 2012)

an exposed boob..
 fresh oranges..
 tea..
 a second exposed boob..


----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)

Smoke more weed...

I remember hearing a while ago that lemon juice helps amplify the effects of mushrooms, maybe there's something along the same lines happening with adrenaline and weed?


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

is that a true thing bc i am about to try shrums so if there is something to enhance it that would be amazing


----------



## drodrodroilovedro0611 (Nov 25, 2012)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, try this next time...hit a bong and then quickly shoot some heroin... (jk)
> 
> out.


Just soak your blunt rap in codeine(promethazine) then let it dry and roll it. it will burn slower and get you fucking ripped


----------



## boobymcg (Nov 29, 2012)

Ingest Kava extract roughly 30 mins before smoking or vaping your cannabis.


----------



## VER D (Dec 15, 2012)

one way to get high stay high longer is to quit smokin shitty weed


----------



## z0b (Dec 17, 2012)

Helix getz yoouu rippped


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 17, 2012)

Dabs
......


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 17, 2012)

i found my way to get higher for longer.. keeps me bongoed for 2-3 hours


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

List of herbs & stuff that go well with Marijuana (increases effect, or has synergy): Kava, Kratom, L-thyanine (Adding Caffeine optional), Wild Lettuce, Wild Dagga, Syrian Rue... I'll try to think of more later.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

Hold in your hit: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/47082-longer-you-hold-smoke-higher-2.html


----------



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 2, 2013)

victozap said:


> I heard that Vitamin C inscreases your high becuase it bonds the THC to your brain for a longer time or something like that. So a big glass of OJ or some Vita C pills will get you higher for longer.


I have heard this also. Have tried drinking a glass of OJ and can't say I can tell if there is a difference. But that doesn't mean that there isn't one.
Best way to get super ripped is smoke gravity bong. I think it works so well because you cough your ass off and that open capillaries in your lungs making absorption happen quicker.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 3, 2013)

drodrodroilovedro0611 said:


> Just soak your blunt rap in codeine(promethazine) then let it dry and roll it. it will burn slower and get you fucking ripped



lol..........


----------



## DavesMegaBBC (Jan 3, 2013)

drodrodroilovedro0611 said:


> Just soak your blunt rap in codeine(promethazine) then let it dry and roll it. it will burn slower and get you fucking ripped





tomahawk2406 said:


> lol..........



lol indeed last time I tried doing that with a big ass joint instead , and dumped in into my cousins codeine cough syrup we were at a jam at someones basement and the kid took a big puff it had just started burning , and he puked his gutts out 10 min and collapsed , we thought he had to go to the hospital , at the same time the person throwing the partys parents comes down to check whats going , and finds a kid pukin on the floor laying there , 

ahh good times.


----------



## MasterKeif420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Twistedfunk said:


> Number 2 couldn't be further from the truth. An unfiltered joint is the most efficient way of smoking weed. You only lose about 50% with an unfiltered joint. Bongs are the LEAST efficient way to smoke marijuana because you only get about 30%. You really did not do any research before spouting random nonsense on another forum, did you?
> 
> The most efficient way to inhale marijuana is through a vaporizer. You will get higher and it will last longer because NOTHING is destroyed via combustion. When I evolved to using a vaporizer, I feel like my knowledge of marijuana evolved as well. I also felt horrible for wasting/burning ALL that pot that I never vaped.


Dude you couldn't be anymore wrong. In order of what gets you the most out of your weed, it goes like this. Vaporizer, bong, bubbler, bowl, blunt, joint. A joint getting you only 15 percent of all the thc in your weed. A bong gets you 83% of your thc. Condemnation without information is ignorance!


----------



## joshgarrison1 (Aug 10, 2013)

the way to get the most out of smoking your weed is using a bucket (pisser). you get a 2 litre pop bottle, and cut the top off. fill it 3 quarters of the way full with water. then get a 500ml water bottle, and either poke a bunch of holes in the bottom of it with a tack or a nail, or you can just burn 4 or 5 holes in the bottom. next, go get a wrench socket, or a piece of tin foil, and burn or cut a hole in the middle of the water bottle lid, and stick the socket/foil inside. the device is now complete. put the 500ml bottle inside the 2 litre, and put some weed inside the lid. spark it up and pull up the water bottle at the same time, the gravity will force smoke into the bottle and give you a giant toke of bud.. this gets you RIPPPED!!!! Sincerely: Josh Garrison. E-mail me for questions about growing or just general questions about marijuana and parephenilia at [email protected]


----------



## Rastafari InI (Aug 13, 2013)

I smell so much noob in this thread. i have not read most of this thread because most people dont know what on earthbthere are on about. Ok i will make it simple.

Bongs will get you higher than joints because of the rate of ingestion (it takes longer to smoke the same weed in a joint than a bong) like the guy said above buckets(gravity bongs) will get you slighty higher again as it the smoke doesnt filter through the water, pipes will get you JUST a high if you can take as big of a hit. 

Vaporizing is much more efficient than smoking so is cooking and eating weed. 

Like i said the quicker you can absorb the thc into your receptors the more high you will get, so if you have a amount of BHO which is equal to 3gram of weed seeing as it will a few miuntes to smoke the weed in a bong you will get a lot less high if you were to take the BHO and smoke it in one hit, which isnt that hard, now even though the small amount of BHO (hash oil) has the same amount of cannabinoids as the 3gram of weed it is easier to get higher by smoking BHO, or any concentrated from of weed just because you can ingest the BHO quicker. Ofcourse if you could take 3grams in one bong hit it you would get you just as high. 

Now obviously you will get more high if you wait till your cannabinoid receptors re-sensitize which happens constantly.

Weed and mangoes both contain terpenes called myrcene, this chemical help the psychoactive's cross the blood-brain barrier more efficiently. Lower quality strains don't contain as much myrcene, so it can be quite effective but shouldn't work as well or at all with higher quality weed


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 13, 2013)

Efficiency is one thing, but total amount of psychoactive ingredient consumed is another. 

Bongs let me take the most psychoactive ingredient in at once. No question. It's not even a debate. Show me anyone that can take 1g of AAA buds in a single hit from a pipe or joint, and I'll show you the same person who can take a 2g single hit from a bong....

It's that simple. 

If you could get a vaporizer to have super condense vapor, it might be possible to use the same amount of product per hit as a bong, in which case you would consume more THC because no product is being destroyed via combustion but I've yet to see a vaporizer that can get me nearly as high as my faithful, bongs. 

Been smoking 15+ years, everyday, tried just about every method you can imagine, and unless some new, revolutionary method is invented, bongs, to me, are the absolute best overall method of smoking. 

From the size of the hit you're able to consume, the efficiency of the bong itself, to the preservation of the flavor while smoking, bongs, IMO are the way to go. ESPECIALLY if you use an indirect heating method for your bongs, i.e. Vape-o-cane or another facsimile. 

BTW, I own volcano, airizer, and a Di Vinci vaporizers, and I own Snob glass, HOSS, Blaze Glass, ROOR, and many other bongs, so my comparisons are not 1 dimensional.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you considered that the bong does not condense thc but that it solidifies in the water, where did you think all the smoke went., this is why when smoking hash oil huge pieces and percs ect are a huge waste.you lose lots of oil. Bongs actually aren't very efficient


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 13, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Have you considered that the bong does not condense thc but that it solidifies in the water, where did you think all the smoke went., this is why when smoking hash oil huge pieces and percs ect are a huge waste.you lose lots of oil. Bongs actually aren't very efficient



It most certainly does filter some of the smoke, but it doesn't filter it enough to offset the huge rips you can take off a bong. The smoke is cooler, and doesn't have things like paper in it. 

Oil is its own deal. I still dab with a bong, but you're right you do lose more oil compared to buds when using a bong. My dabbing rig gets gnarly pretty fast. 

When I take hoots, I can guarantee that most of the smoke doesn't have time to lose much THC, I rip hard. lol


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

joshgarrison1 said:


> the way to get the most out of smoking your weed is using a bucket (pisser). you get a 2 litre pop bottle, and cut the top off. fill it 3 quarters of the way full with water. then get a 500ml water bottle, and either poke a bunch of holes in the bottom of it with a tack or a nail, or you can just burn 4 or 5 holes in the bottom. next, go get a wrench socket, or a piece of tin foil, and burn or cut a hole in the middle of the water bottle lid, and stick the socket/foil inside. the device is now complete. put the 500ml bottle inside the 2 litre, and put some weed inside the lid. spark it up and pull up the water bottle at the same time, the gravity will force smoke into the bottle and give you a giant toke of bud.. this gets you RIPPPED!!!! Sincerely: Josh Garrison. E-mail me for questions about growing or just general questions about marijuana and parephenilia at [email protected]


Lol! Gravity Bongs is what they are called in my group. One of my brother's buddies broke his neck smoking out of one of these. Took a big hit, stood up, passed out and hit just right on the coffee table and fractured one of his vertebra in his neck. It was a minor fracture but we sure do love to laugh about it now days.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2013)

That was really just my polite way of saying your wrong......


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

If you are smoking 2-3 grams per day, you are the definition of tolerance!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 23, 2013)

RXTHC said:


> If you are smoking 2-3 grams per day, you are the definition of tolerance!



I smoke more like 4-5 grams a day.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hold your hits in until you pass out, you will wake up higher than ever before.


----------



## TigerChan (Aug 27, 2013)

ingesting it your useing almost all of the thc. smoking your probly useing about 10% unless you ghost hit it


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 29, 2013)

i thought he was talking about impotence.
no kidding.


----------



## giggle stick (Oct 9, 2013)

Make yourself cough it opens up your lungs


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hold your hits in until you pass out, you will wake up higher than ever before.


I like holding my hits until I get tunnel vision, then letting them out. If I pass out my legs go stiff and I kick shit by accident.... lol true story, brah!


----------



## blankerton (Oct 9, 2013)

I took a phat dab that made me physically start sweating and I couldn't walk for 5 minutes


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 9, 2013)

Way to get Higher and stay Higher longer.
Get in Shape. Yes, Round is a Shape.
There is a correlation between being in shape and how Mj effects you.


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Oct 9, 2013)

It also seems there is a correlation between smoking and staying healthier. Check this out. Obesity rates lower for all of us!

http://healthland.time.com/2011/09/08/marijuana-slims-pot-smoking-linked-to-lower-body-weight/


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Oct 17, 2013)

Do some dabs then pre roll a joint or blunt and go somewhere you never go. For some reason this always gives me a crazy high. Maybe because my awareness of surroundings is enhanced. Dunno.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 17, 2013)

sonomascomaaroma said:


> Do some dabs then pre roll a joint or blunt and go somewhere you never go. For some reason this always gives me a crazy high. Maybe because my awareness of surroundings is enhanced. Dunno.


Agreed. Changing your surroundings to something you're not familiar with makes you feel more high, because you're not as comfortable there. It's easy to feel less stoned sitting in your office chair, at your desk, hitting your bong, watching the same youtube videos over and over.


----------



## Christianiadelic (Nov 8, 2013)

That damned tolerance....


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 17, 2013)

Doing dabs on pikes peak rocked my werlld!


----------



## Daub Marley (Nov 17, 2013)

CrackerJax said:


> Number 1. When you jog or play sports, endorphines are released so that is an extra boost to the weed.


 This is true, although I would speculate that it probably has more to do with the fact that your body is now tired, and you will feel the sedative effects of cannabis more. You will notice an increse in sedation long before an increase in psycho-activity.



CrackerJax said:


> Number 2. Bongs are more efficient with the smoke than joints, so yah.


 Bongs filter through water so they tend to be less efficient, but the character in the movie "Jackie Brown" explains it well.


> Melanie: You ok? Louis: Just... gettin' old. Seems I can't smoke all that now without coughing. Melanie: Coughing's good! It opens up the capillaries. You know, when you cough you're pulling in air, or in this case&#8230; smoke, into parts of the lungs that don't normally get used. So, coughing's good, it gets you higher.


 The fact that the water cools the smoke and filters it somewhat makes it so that you can take deeper hits.


CrackerJax said:


> Number 3. I have no experience with that one... but it may link up with No. 1. Your body says, yeah...smoke!! endorphine release. maybe..
> 
> out


 It's called a tolerance break.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2013)

THE BEST & CHEAPEST WAY
[video=youtube;3gA43zyM8Bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gA43zyM8Bk[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Nov 18, 2013)

You have a sidekick now Finn? Dabbing lemongrass now? Awesome!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You have a sidekick now Finn? Dabbing lemongrass now? Awesome!


Not a sidekick, he makes his own videos. We are just doing some mild research together. Hopefully we will get into more intense tests soon. Like actual testing instead of just following procedure. Like how everyone knows that mangoes get you higher, so I took that info and learned WHY that happens. Then discovered that Lemon grass is a cheaper source. Then made hash.

I have not seen anyone make butane hash from lemon grass EVER, and I have never seen it use for this before. But I still don't consider that to be "actual testing". We need to be comparing and contrasting, and measuring different things. All coming soon.


----------



## MrMcFreely (Nov 18, 2013)

They say eating fresh mangos before toking gets you higher and makes it last longer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2013)

I just loaded a bowl with a nice big dab of hash and about the same size dab of Lemon grass. And I am higher than I have been in a while.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2013)

MrMcFreely said:


> They say eating fresh mangos before toking gets you higher and makes it last longer.


It's the Myrcene in it that gives it those effects. Lemon grass is cheaper and does the same thing, you can get a pound for like $10 then turn it into Lemon grass hash.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

Smoking grash!


----------



## ajiverde (Nov 19, 2013)

eat mango!


----------



## Subu (Nov 20, 2013)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Doing dabs on pikes peak rocked my werlld!


Irrelevant to the topic..... 

Theres not many secrets to getting higher everything is common knowledge these days


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Just gonna put this here for people that don't want to go back a page 


Finshaggy said:


> THE BEST & CHEAPEST WAY
> [video=youtube;3gA43zyM8Bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gA43zyM8Bk[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a Baclofen prescription for my legs (same thing I have an MJ script for) and they actually go really well together.


----------



## kstoner420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright so I've been smoking for 4 years now, accumulated break 1 month prob.

And i saw on a documentary on pot, when i first started smoking, that if you inhale blunt or j hit and hold it for 7 seconds its as bad as a hit from an unfiltered cig. prob not true but idk

anyway, tonight i decided to roll a blunt as always but smoke it by myself, and i decided to put kief in it. I've been reading this forum and i saw shit about holding smoke in gets you so high so i decided to try it tonight. got so fucking high. so try that if you dont


----------



## MourningGlory (Dec 20, 2013)

all the comments are so weird lol it also works with food if you start to get hungry eat more food and you wont be hungry longer it also works with just about evry thing else lmfao common sense really


----------



## Commander Strax (May 1, 2014)

This thread has more than half a million views ????


----------



## Whaaaattt (May 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 26, 2014)

I tryed the mango .it defitinly gives more legs to the high don't no about more potent tho.i heard the fitter you are the better buzz you get from any drug you take.dont no how true dat is ...scarecrow77


----------



## Letstrip (May 26, 2014)

Ive done the mango and Id say i was higher but its hard to say it was ages ago so ive forgotten.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 26, 2014)

don't know if it's been said, but sniffing the smoke off the bowl after taking a hit will help. something to do with the olfactory nerves.


----------



## VitaminBelter (Jul 30, 2015)

SWITCH UP YOUR SMOKING PIECE/METHOD! me and my girlfriend have both been smoking for many a year and we mostly use bowls but we have hitters a bong and steamroller as well. When we find our bowl doesnt do the job at its 100% efficiency we toss some in our steamroller or bong and get chopped, bongs rock but burn weed SO fast, we aren't rich here so we cant bong our stuff every time so when we are low and desperate thats when i get a filtered black and mild and make it like a spliff with an inch or so of weed in the end. You can tell when the weed is done by the taste but the added tobacco gives you a crazy head buzz.


----------



## Jeff.Ramos (Aug 18, 2015)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> 
> 1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.
> 
> ...


I usually roll a whole eighth into one backwood and after that I'm GONE


----------



## fishdeth (Oct 21, 2015)

I've tried the mango thing several times about an hour before eating some pretty darn good brownies and the wifey and I believe that it does in fact enhance our high.
Could just be a GREAT batch of brownies tho..... ?


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2016)

I've heard that mangos are a great way to stay higher for longer. There's supposedly something in them that makes you get higher than normal. You just got to eat it a half hour before you smoke.

Don't know if that's true. Don't care that much if it's not. I fuckin love eating mango.


----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

Dapurp420 said:


> Ok guys I have a few personal experiences but here are somethings that have kept me higher longer and made the high stronger. Also I realize MAry affects everyone different but for the most part its all the same. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> 
> 1. I found that when I smoke anytime before or even after I play basketball with friends or simply jog around I feel at least 3 times higher when I get home and watch tv. I dunno if its the adrenline or what because people say dont talk to cops while high because you will get nervous and your adrenline will kill your hi, but whenever i get my blood pumping faster it seems my high goes up. Also even if I dont smoke that day and work out really hard or run round I will still feel some high at the end. Probably because I smoke everyday and there is still some thc in me.
> 
> ...


number 3 is a sure way lol


----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

taking a shower increases my high


----------



## 420AllDayLøng (Dec 20, 2016)

I usually smoke in my regular glass pipe and I found out that when I take my time beetween big hits(around like 5-10 mins beetween hits), it gets me higher for a longer time than when I hit a bong.
Obviously, joints are not the way to go even though I really enjoy them


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is my new grow
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-shaivite-temple.950180/


----------



## 420monster (Nov 20, 2017)

edibles for sure


----------



## andy s (Nov 30, 2017)

take a huge hit and cough into a bag breathing in and out lmao


----------



## BIGTEX254 (Dec 5, 2017)

Damn I’m higher then eagle balls!


----------



## StevieG916420 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jagermaster said:


> Nobody else has tried asthma inhalers? Take a hit of off one of those before or after. Opens up the bronchial tubes and BLAM - wake up in a pizza box.


I almost believe you


----------



## butterbean (Jul 22, 2018)

All these people saying blunts are the shit, I have to disagree. I will smoke half a blunt before I even start to feel a buzz. I take 3-4 hits off a bowl and I'm half baked already. A few more hits and I'm high as the sky on the 4th of July doing a drive-by eating apple pie. And I don't think smoking more increases your tolerance. I smoke straight Reggie and I smoke all night sometimes but the next day I'm still half baked after a few hits. I will say this, though. The highest I have ever been in my life was from smoking decarbed weed. 4 hits and I was in outer space lol.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

Smoke 1/4oz everyday for 20 years and tell me tolerance isn't a thing. Lol


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

All I know is my tolerance doesn't seem to be affected by smoking a little more every once in awhile


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2018)

Edibles combined with some smoke/vape works, so do short tolerance breaks, as little as 3 days and that first toke gets me ripped


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> All these people saying blunts are the shit, I have to disagree. I will smoke half a blunt before I even start to feel a buzz. I take 3-4 hits off a bowl and I'm half baked already. A few more hits and I'm high as the sky on the 4th of July doing a drive-by eating apple pie. And I don't think smoking more increases your tolerance. I smoke straight Reggie and I smoke all night sometimes but the next day I'm still half baked after a few hits. I will say this, though. The highest I have ever been in my life was from smoking decarbed weed. 4 hits and I was in outer space lol.


Why you smoking on that reggie bush ?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

Switch to rosin or shatter for a week then smoke some cheeba... Betcha your dingle doesnt even move. Lol


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

jimmyjux said:


> Why you smoking on that reggie bush ?


I don't feel a need to defend my choice in smoke quality because it works for me and that's all that matters.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> I don't feel a need to defend my choice in smoke quality because it works for me and that's all that matters.


Odd choice to make but if it works for you...


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you feel special cause you smoke better weed than me? Who honestly cares. Pay attention to yourself and don't worry about me.


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

I keep a low tolerance and smoke what I can afford. You don't need my life's story.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> Do you feel special cause you smoke better weed than me? Who honestly cares. Pay attention to yourself and don't worry about me.


Looks like that reggie got you stressin'.
Chillax bruh.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> I keep a low tolerance and smoke what I can afford. You don't need my life's story.


Didn't ask for it.

No such thing as tolerance.


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok then move on


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> Ok then move on


I don't take orders from you.


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok byeeeeee


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

I have no positive response to you nor will I. I smoke wtf I wanna smoke and why is none of your damn business


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> I have no positive response to you nor will I. I smoke wtf I wanna smoke and why is none of your damn business


Why are you still talking about it. lol


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Cause you ain't STFU yet and your question was out of pocket to begin with foh


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol. Butthurtbean.


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

This is why I don't normally do online forums cause too many stupid assholes trying to get in my business and I don't have the patience for fucks like you


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn dude why can't you just leave it alone. I really didn't care for your question, I'm sure my response made that clea, now you just keep talking to irritate me. Just fucking drop it. Be done and walk away. No need to keep pissing on the electric fence here.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't be like that Butthurtbean. It was a simple question ffs.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> Damn dude why can't you just leave it alone. I really didn't care for your question, I'm sure my response made that clea, now you just keep talking to irritate me. Just fucking drop it. Be done and walk away. No need to keep pissing on the electric fence here.


I did leave it Butthurtbean but you kept going hence me asking why are you still talking about it.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

You guys are in love right? C'mon tell us. kiss kiss


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't even fucking know this guy and he's ALL up on my nutsack about what I'm smoking like fuck dude


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

jimmyjux said:


> Odd choice to make but if it works for you...


This is what made it more than just a simple question. It was clear from my first response that I didn't care for your question. Then you proceeded to judge my choice. I don't have to fucking sit here and explain to anyone why I smoke what I smoke. I buy it cheap and make it last cause I got other priorities and limited resources. And that's my business, not yours.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> This is what made it more than just a simple question. It was clear from my first response that I didn't care for your question. Then you proceeded to judge my choice. I don't have to fucking sit here and explain to anyone why I smoke what I smoke. I buy it cheap and make it last cause I got other priorities and limited resources. And that's my business, not yours.


Woah Buttholebean I didn't ask for your life story.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

jimmyjux said:


> Woah Buttholebean I didn't ask for your life story.


I was hoping for at least the first 10 years of his life


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I was hoping for at least the first 10 years of his life


LOL. Angry little fella isn't he ?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

No one really cares what anyone else smokes (at least I don't lol).... the only thing I took issue with was the claim that tolerance didn't exist. It does, it's a fact.

If you get lit off snicklefritz, that's awesome TBH.... I can smoke back to back dabs and barely feel it now.


----------



## butterbean (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe it's because generally I only smoke enough to feel comfortably buzzed. I only smoke all night when I'm hanging out at my one friend's house although when I had my own place I would smoke all day on my days off. Maybe I just never smoked enough to affect my tolerance considering I've regularly made quarters last about three months lol. Like I said I keep a very low tolerance and that's so I don't run out when I can't afford it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2018)

butterbean said:


> Maybe it's because generally I only smoke enough to feel comfortably buzzed. I only smoke all night when I'm hanging out at my one friend's house although when I had my own place I would smoke all day on my days off. Maybe I just never smoked enough to affect my tolerance considering I've regularly made quarters last about three months lol. Like I said I keep a very low tolerance and that's so I don't run out when I can't afford it.


Ok, that makes more sense. A 1/4 in 3 months? That would definitely explain it.


----------



## outerstar (Nov 27, 2018)

CBD added to the mix will help that and caffeine. Running produces a high thats similar to stoned.

Stay away from cops and religious people that will make you instantly sober.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 30, 2018)

My girl got me a raw roller for the big papers. 1 gram joints do the trick usually.

If not have a brownie and a gummy. 

If you can take a day off and smoke the next day you will realize your smoke is stronger than you thought. Allegedly its been a couple years for me D:


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 4, 2018)

butterbean said:


> Maybe it's because generally I only smoke enough to feel comfortably buzzed. I only smoke all night when I'm hanging out at my one friend's house although when I had my own place I would smoke all day on my days off. Maybe I just never smoked enough to affect my tolerance considering I've regularly made quarters last about three months lol. Like I said I keep a very low tolerance and that's so I don't run out when I can't afford it.


Nice to see another light toker on the forums. My 1/4 had a small bud left after 45 days, it lasted a few more days.


----------



## StevieG916420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Smoke 1/4oz everyday for 20 years and tell me tolerance isn't a thing. Lol



The struggles real lol


----------

